# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  French 'substantif' endings from adjectives

## soulhaz

so, how do you form french 'substantifs' from their adjectives? And what is the english equivalent of a substantival ending? Really need help! 
thanks!

----------


## brett

I'm not sure if this is what you mean, as I don't think in those 'substantive', 'adjective' terms.But I'll give an example of what I think you could mean.
If you want the word 'certain' to be changed into 'certainly' - In French you put the '-ment' (or -(e)ment) suffix on the word.
So, 'certain' becomes 'certainement'.And 'lent' (slow)becomes 'lentement' (slowly).But if this isn't what you mean, do you have an example? Give me an example in English.Though, I have a troubles converting word forms into others aswell.So, maybe I'm just as in the dark as you.

----------

